# (Solved) ROLLERCOASTER TYCOON-GSK Error Trapper



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

When trying to play Rollercoaster Tycoon I received the following error message: "GSK ERROR TRAPPER, Error location-unknown"
Any clue to what this means? The game worked fine yesterday. I used system restore to go back two days when the game worked and I still get the same message. I hate to uninstall and reinstall with all the levels I have passed, I don't want to loose all that hard work!


----------



## Mike C UK (Mar 12, 2001)

Found this comment on this site:
www.boardman86.freeserve.co.uk/index.htm

The second bug is rather more of a problem. It seems it can strike anyone at any time, whether or not you have used the trainers. It is the dreaded GSK Trapper error. Sometimes it occurs right at the beginning of the game, occasionally part way through. The only solution I have found to work is to reinstall (making sure you keep those saved games!) and then use the daylight savings patch to restore your progression in the scenarios list. The official word is to check you have the latest versions of all your drivers, especially of your video card, but it still can happen even then.

This site seems less doomladen - check it out:
rct.ogresnet.com/knowledgebase/faq2.shtml#question11

My 2 cents...

Mike


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Would you be able to tell me how to save all the saved games? I downloaded the patch from rollercoastertycoon.com. and I want to uninstall and reinstall first before adding the patch. Just for your information, they say this error usually shows up after adding additional rollercoaster software, (which I didn't). Your explanation of random occurrance seems more accurate. What a strange glitch!


----------



## Mike C UK (Mar 12, 2001)

Don't know the game well enough myself but if you had checked the contents on the ogresnet link you would have found a link to this page:
rct.ogresnet.com/knowledgebase/transfer_scenario_progress.shtml
which details saving scenarios, which I assume is what you want to do.
BTW - I'd make sure anyway that you update any old drivers as recommended anyway. Might stave off another error message.

Ah well, that's me done for the night. It's 12.30 in the morning and this little ducks off to bed.

'Night.
Mike


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

boy is my computer messed up. I can't unistall RCT. Another error message pops up "FISH Uninstaller version 2.0" I tried using the control panel uninstall and also the uninstall under the startup menu. AHHHHHH How do I unstall this little rascal?


----------



## Mike C UK (Mar 12, 2001)

You've got me stumped here. Never heard of a Fish Uninstaller. Sure its a PC you've got and not a fishtank?

Seriously though, I can't find any references to this anywhere (though I'm not infallible by any means) so any further info you can give would help. Does this error message suggest anything to you?


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi Mike,
In addition to the "Fish Uninstaller 2.0" error message it does list "Program files\hasbro\rollercoastertycoon.log"
I checked on Yahoo and there is a free download for something called fish uninstaller, and I know I never downloaded it. At this point I wish I had a fish tank because it would be easier to "clean up". I have never heard of not being able to uninstall. I tried using crowbar, and remove.exe and both showed me the same error message. I also tried tweak U1 same fish error message. WEIRD Any other suggestions?


----------



## Mike C UK (Mar 12, 2001)

Sorry hotskates, I'm drawing a blank at the moment. You could try a virus scan, just to rule that out.

Otherwise you could try looking at all the main Roller Coaster web sites and see if they have a forum of their own - it might be something someone there has come across before.

Someone else here might chip in too.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Just jumping in, but does it say that rollercoastertycoon.log is missing, therefore it cannot uninstall? If so, you may want to install the game again, over the top, and this will create the .log file that you need. 

If not, what is the full error message?

Regards

eddie


----------



## Mike C UK (Mar 12, 2001)

Jump right in eddie!
BTW hotskate, don't forget to save first - reinstall will lose your scenarios I think.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi,
It doesn't say the log is missing. The game is still installed. When I put the disk in I get three choices, Play, Uninstall or Exit. If I click Play I get this message: "GSK Error Trapper, Error Location Unknown". If I click Uninstall I get this message:
FISH Uninstaller Version 2.00, Unknown project:-'C:\ProgramFiles\HasbrowInteractive\RollerCoasterTycoon\RollerCoasterTycoon.log'. I also get this message when I try to uninstall from any other location such as control panel's add/remove program. I saved the scenarios, I think. I copied all .SV4 files (which they are) onto a shortcut folder on the desktop. I tried to access one of them and could not. That's all I can think of. THanks....Hotskates...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

What version of DirectX do you have? Go to Run and type DXDIAG. In the first tab will be the version number.

Also, lets see about updating the video and sound card drivers. Go to Control Panel | System. Device Manager. Under Display will be your video card, and under Sound, the sound.

Regards

eddie


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi,
It looks like I have Direct X 5.1 I checked with Windows and they have a version 8.1, Do you think I should I download 8.1 from Windows? Probably Direct X 5.1 came loaded with my computer when I had windows 98. Now I have ME. Do you think this might help? 
Also, I'm not sure how to update my video and sound card. 
Sorry, I am new at all of this. < Hotskates


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

For the DirectX, look here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/downloads/drx81.asp

For the video and sound card, if you go to the Device Manager, like I posted in the previous reply and post the names, I c\n search them out for you.
However, the DirectX might be the issue first.

Regards

eddie


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi,
I downloaded directx8 from the website you gave me. It didn't change anything to help my error problem It looks like my sound is Crystal Audio Codec game device and my video is either MPU-401 Compatible or HID compliant gamer (they are both listed)? I don't know what all that means. 
I looked at some other tech sites that deal with problems like this and there was a lot of complaints about the dredded Trapper error. Seems to be a real pain for many. I just wish I could uninstall the rascall and try to reinstall. I'm stuck. 
TTFN, Hotskates...


----------



## Mike C UK (Mar 12, 2001)

You say you have not downloaded this software, but your PC is referencing it from somewhere. Have you checked your Hard Drive for any elements of it?
Do Searches for files called Fish as well as files containing the word Fish. Let us know what you find.
You say Yahoo has a link to it. Could you post it here so we can see just what it is.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

This is what I found. After searching for Fish, I found something called "UniFish3.exe" with a little green fish. When I clicked it the error message came up that I mentioned before, "FISH Uninstaller Version 2.0 - Unknown project" So, evidently that is where the error message is coming from. It kindof seems like I tried to download an acquarium screensaver a while back. Could this be tied to that, I wonder. I typed in FISH Uninstaller 2.0 at Yahoo and the first choice given was a screensaver called Aquascape 2.0, in the brief description given it mentions a Fish uninstaller. I hope this helps.....Hotskates


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I think its the uninstaller for RCT:

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&th=3dd3c1f843cdc9c1&rnum=1

As to why you've gotten this error, not sure. Have you tried installing the game, with the old one still on, so that it copies new files to your system?

eddie


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi,
When I insert the disk the game sounds like it is starting up, then I am given 3 choices as I mentioned before. Install isn't one of them. Thats where I run into the problem trying to uninstall doesn't work and installing doesn't work either. I'm stuck in the middle.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

okay. 

When the CD is in the drive, just exit out of the menu, and go to Run. Type in d:\ and look for the setup.exe

See if you can re-run that.

eddie


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Well Eddie, you are a genius! I did what you said and installed RCT from RUN and to my amazement it worked. I didn't know what I was doing when I did that but I am always amazed when something like that works. One more thing for me to write on my list of things/tricks to remember for the future (installation from RUN). I tried to load the senarios I had saved from the game but they wouldn't load due to "incomplete data". I think I am going to just delete the stuff I saved and start over. It doesn't seem like a problem I want to spend another week on solving. THANKS for all of your help on this crazy trapper error and also to Mike C. I hope it never happens again. 
Thanks again......Hotskates.........


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Glad to hear it worked, except for the saved games. 

I'll get this solved, and have fun with the game

eddie


----------



## Mike C UK (Mar 12, 2001)

Yeah ditto from me. Glad eddie finally got you there.
Mike


----------

